# Advice on broker for selling DVC points



## jfk123 (May 25, 2012)

After browsing through past posts, I would like your opinion on which broker you Tuggers prefer:

          Seth Nock
          Timeshare Store
          resaledvc.com     (Kinn and JackieTutus)

I am trying to help my daughter sell her DVC as they never use it.

Thanks for any advice you can give me as I trust your opinions.

Joan


----------



## littlestar (May 25, 2012)

The TimeShare Store gets a lot of exposure because they advertise on many Disney Internet sites.  We sold our contracts very quickly using them.

But I've heard good things about all three of those companies you mentioned.


----------



## presley (May 25, 2012)

The timeshare store will send out an email to the masses.  As a seller, if you want to sell quickly, I'd go through them.


----------



## stanleyu (May 26, 2012)

Googling "timeshare store" gets a lot of different hits. What WEB site are you referring to?


----------



## presley (May 26, 2012)

http://www.dvc-resales.com/


----------



## gpurtz (May 26, 2012)

Why not post here, My Resort Network or Redweek and avoid the commission?


----------



## vacationdoc (May 27, 2012)

*I like both companies*

I recently bought a DVC contract from resaledvc.com (Kinn and JackieTutus) that listed Seth Nock as the seller. The entire process was fast and uncomplicated.  I have also bought from the timeshare store which was also very easy.  As a buyer, I was very happy with both companies and would not hesitate to recommend both.


----------



## answeeney (May 31, 2012)

I've bought one DVC contract and sold three through the Timeshare Store. Their process in very easy and efficient. Don't expect them to 'market' your contract beyond their website/email list but they do seem to have a good reach with those so, if the price is right, they should sell your contract. If you ask them they will tell you what the current going rate is but in a slow market (as now) adopting that price probably means you get in the queue behind everyone else who has priced their contract similarly. If you have a low-point-number contract at a low-member-fee resort that's fine as it will probably sell pretty quickly anyway. However, if you have a high point contract at a high member fee resort (VBR springs to mind) the sale may take a while. I sold a 100 point SSR contract and a 100 point VBR contract pretty quickly but my VBR 210 point contract advertised at the going rate hung around for a year and only got one lowball offer. Once I reduced the price to a little below the 'going rate' it was sold very quickly. So listen to what they say but use your own judgement too.


----------



## Flyguy1950 (Jun 3, 2012)

jfk123 said:


> After browsing through past posts, I would like your opinion on which broker you Tuggers prefer:
> 
> Seth Nock
> Timeshare Store
> ...



I bought from The Tmeshare store and the whole process was great. I wouldnt hesitate to buy from them again. I would also rent from them if the opportunity came along. I am sure as a seller they will treat you right. 

I am a newbie here so there are Tug members who can be way more helpful
than me but that was my experience with TSS.

Bruce


----------

